# 1 ton legal weight??



## cmo18

I just bought a 1 ton truck and am curious to what I'm legally allowed to haul with it?

The reason I ask is because i was leaving our local pit and saw a 1 ton pulled over and up on scales. It has a load of crushed stone but it didnt look over weight.


I can fit almost 6 ton in our dump bed of fill, but dont know what I'm allowed to carry.

I'm also considering going to pick up my own salt this year out of the mine with the 1 ton and a dump trailer but will be passing 2 scales on the highway. Do you stop at the scales? 

If I can fit 5 yard in the dump bed, and 5 yards in the trailer, thats 10 ton=22000lbs


----------



## BuffaloJoe

There should be a sticker on the inside of the drivers door frame the says Max GVWR. That's the total weight (vehicle+load). Take that number and subtract your tare/unladen weight. ( Here in NY it's on the Vehicle Title not sure about where you are.) 

That will give you around what you can legally carry but don't forget about the weight of fuel, tools, yourself and whatever stuff you carry around in the truck.

Bottom line just don't exceed the number on the door frame and make sure the truck is registered for that amount if you are going to come close.


----------



## fozzy

what he said.


----------



## cmo18

The GVWR include a trailer as well?

I registered the truck the other day and the lady only registered it as 2983kg which seems low to me, that doesnt mean it can only weight that much?


----------



## cmo18

The gvwr on the inside door says 12,500 lbs, so the cab and chassis weights 6500lbs I can only haul 6000lbs on the truck?

What about a trailer?


----------



## theholycow

Don't know about where you are, but where I am you are overweight when you exceed the amount you're registered for...and you're not supposed to register it for any more than the manufacturer's GVWR. You've registered it for 6,576lbs, which means you're overweight just driving it unless you weigh 76 pounds or less. You should go back and have it adjusted to register at 5670kg (12,500lbs).

GVWR covers the vehicle without a trailer. Add a trailer and you're limited by GCWR instead. That should be on the same label as GVWR.

FYI you're also supposed to load appropriately to avoid exceeding your GAWRs.


----------



## lawnboy2121

u have to subtract the weight of the dump bed also its easier to just have the truck weighed emty and subtract it from the gvw and that is what u can carry. I am guessing around 2-3 ton legal


----------



## BuffaloJoe

You can register the truck for less if you are not going to use the vehicle to its max potential. (The more weight the more registration fees). If the DOT is that heavy in your area you should definitely get it registered for what your hauling. The fine here is a buck a pound over. It will add up quick. 

The trailer you would do the same as the truck. There should be a tag on the tongue or axles that lists the Max GVWR.

In NY any combination vehicle (truck and trailer) over 26,000 lbs needs a CDL A. Probably very similar in Canada. But you should be safe.


----------



## BuffaloJoe

cmo18;1522157 said:


> The gvwr on the inside door says 12,500 lbs, so the cab and chassis weights 6500lbs I can only haul 6000lbs on the truck?


 That's correct leave yourself some wiggle room for misc weight (stuff in cab and aftermarket stuff on the truck, etc...) if you know your going through inspection.


----------



## theholycow

lawnboy2121;1522164 said:


> u have to subtract the weight of the dump bed also its easier to just have the truck weighed emty and subtract it from the gvw and that is what u can carry. I am guessing around 2-3 ton legal


Good catch, I didn't even notice he said 6500 for the *cab & chassis*, I read 6500 for the truck. The dump bed probably eats half of the capacity...

When it's all said and done, the fully loaded, fueled, and occupied truck can't get on a scale weighing more than its registration weight nor its GVWR. It's currently being driven around overweight just with the bed on.


----------



## BuffaloJoe

What kind of truck is it? I guess you should go have it weighed empty to figure this out.


----------



## tuney443

cmo18;1522157 said:


> The gvwr on the inside door says 12,500 lbs, so the cab and chassis weights 6500lbs I can only haul 6000lbs on the truck?
> 
> What about a trailer?


Very confusing math and info going on here.What EXACTLY is this truck?


----------



## Black01Z

If the door sticker determines legal weight, than my truck is illegal everyday before i even get in it.


----------



## cmo18

2007 dodge ram 3500, 11ft dump bed. 

I went on a scale the other day at 4000kg empty, the lady at the dmv office registered it at 2983kg cab and chassis with a max gvwr of 4500 kgs. She didnt know what she was doing, because she looked in a book and said she would use this weight (2983 kg). I have a 3/4ton registered at 3098kg!

The door sticker says GVWR of 5682kg (12,500lbs) for the 1 ton. 

I wonder if I can change the GVWR on the registration to what it says on the door without change the empty weight?

If not, my 1 ton can only carry 1600kg? 4000kg empty, max GVWR is 5682


----------



## BuffaloJoe

Looks like DMV messed up. You can haul 1682kg (3,708 lbs, 1.85 Ton). 

Maybe take a picture of the sticker on the door and bring it in to the DMV so they can get it right. Your numbers look good though. If there is a discrepancy with unladen weight you should bring a weight slip to DMV too.

Have them register:

Unladen-4000kg
Gross Weight-5682kg


----------



## cmo18

Will I benefit changing the regis?

Or will it only increase my registration fee?

I suppose the way it is now at 2983, max 4500. I weight in at 4000kg empty so I can only haul 500kg.

Whats the story with a trailer. If the truck is 12,500 lbs full the trailer can be up to 13,500 for a total of 26,000lbs??

This is disappointing because the truck can easily haul 4-5tons no problem without even flexing. No point in purchasing a 1 ton to haul heavy I guess, only upside is hauling mulch or grass clippings


----------



## BuffaloJoe

You have to change it in order to be legal.The cop will go by the number on the reg not the door if the two numbers are not the same. We deal with the same stuff in the US too, the government sucks. I would go to the DMV and explain how their employee did not registered correct to begin with, maybe a supervisor can cut you a break on a fee but customer service seems to lack at DMVs.

The price is going to be small compared to how much you will be raped when they write you a ticket.


----------



## BuffaloJoe

cmo18;1522338 said:


> Whats the story with a trailer. If the truck is 12,500 lbs full the trailer can be up to 13,500 for a total of 26,000lbs??


No you have to figure the same for the trailer as the truck. GVWR minus Unladen Weight.


----------



## snowman55

but won't the tongue weight be added to the vehicle? 14000# dump trailer loader will have about 2000# tongue weight almost all your trucks capacity.


----------



## clark lawn

snowman55;1522715 said:


> but won't the tongue weight be added to the vehicle? 14000# dump trailer loader will have about 2000# tongue weight almost all your trucks capacity.


No it wont. Most hitches aren't even rated for that kind of weight.


----------



## theholycow

BuffaloJoe;1522366 said:


> No you have to figure the same for the trailer as the truck. GVWR minus Unladen Weight.


That is, the _trailer's GVWR_.

Once the truck and the trailer are both within the GVWR, you also have to be sure the whole rig is within the truck's GCWR.



snowman55;1522715 said:


> but won't the tongue weight be added to the vehicle? 14000# dump trailer loader will have about 2000# tongue weight almost all your trucks capacity.


Yes. They want to avoid having you overload your rear suspension and cause ill handling.

So, to review, these are the limits at all times:


GVWR of each truck or trailer is the maximum it can weigh on the road, unless you've registered it for a lower GVWR.

GCWR is the maximum the entire rig can weigh.

Each axle has a GAWR that cannot be exceeded, too.

With smaller trucks like this the enforcement is spotty but the ticket could still be quite expensive.


----------



## basher

snowman55;1522715 said:


> but won't the tongue weight be added to the vehicle? 14000# dump trailer loader will have about 2000# tongue weight almost all your trucks capacity.


 @ ten percent it would only be 1400lbs and most dump trailers are biased more like 8% so you're talking 1120lbs ball weight. However the hitch engineers tell you weight on the trailer ball is equivalent to 1.5 lbs at the rear axle so effectively with a 14K load at 8% tongue weight would be closer to an effective 1680 lbs load on the rear axle.


----------



## cmo18

damm I should of purchased a 5 ton i guess! 

I have a 11ft dump, and I wont ever be able to fill it unless its with grass or mulch!


----------



## BuffaloJoe

If you go 5 ton you will most likely need a CDL to pull a trailer. Most 5 ton trucks gross out at just under 26,000#. Adding a trailer will put you over 26,000 GCVWR


----------



## tuney443

cmo18;1523080 said:


> damm I should of purchased a 5 ton i guess!
> 
> I have a 11ft dump, and I wont ever be able to fill it unless its with grass or mulch!


Yeah,your problem is that your GVWR on the build of your truck is light for the length [spelled weight] of that size dump body.Legally,you can't carry much laden weight at all.


----------



## jmac5058

Once your snow removal needs get to needing a dually , anything less than a F-550 will quickly be overloaded. I was told by a cop that any truck with a plow and sander under a F-550 gets pulled over and wieghed are rarely are not over.


----------



## South Seneca

The cops around here will take which ever weight is lowest as the weight limit of the truck. So if the sticker GVWR is 12,500 lbs, and to save money we register the truck at 9500 then that's all it can weigh loaded.
I think whatever the weight on the hitch turns out to be, does count in the loaded weight of the truck. We've all seen trucks go up the road with way too much tongue weight on the trailer causing the truck to squat in the back end. I've never seen the cops disconnect the trailer before weighing the truck.


----------



## cretebaby

BuffaloJoe;1522166 said:


> In NY any combination vehicle (truck and trailer) over 26,000 lbs needs a CDL A.


Hmmm........Not true.

You can be up to 36k CGVWR without a CDL if in the right combination.



BuffaloJoe;1523086 said:


> If you go 5 ton you will most likely need a CDL to pull a trailer. Most 5 ton trucks gross out at just under 26,000#. Adding a trailer will put you over 26,000 GCVWR


What if the trailer is under 10k GVWR?


----------



## peteo1

cretebaby;1525107 said:


> Hmmm........Not true.
> 
> You can be up to 36k CGVWR without a CDL if in the right combination.
> 
> Explain please. I'm curious on this one.


----------



## BuffaloJoe

I think he's right...

Section 1.1 NYS Commercial Drivers Manual:

You must have a CDL to operate any of the following CMV's:

- A trailer with a GVWR of more than 10,000 pounds if the gross combination weight rating (GCWR) is 26,001 pounds or more.

It doesn't say anything about a trailer less than 10k and a combo still over 26k.

Figure 1.1 for Class A says:

GCWR of more than 26,000 lbs. provided GVWR or the GCWR of the vehicle(s) being towed is *MORE* than 10,000 lbs.

Kind of a gray area but trailers under 10k are not written in the law.

I never noticed that little loophole.


----------



## peteo1

If I have this right, I can drive an f550 with a 14k trailer and not need a class A? Something about that doesn't sound right.


----------



## snowman55

no but you can tow a 10000# trailer with a 26000# truck


----------



## peteo1

That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Leave it to the D.O.T.


----------



## fireside

peteo1;1525455 said:


> If I have this right, I can drive an f550 with a 14k trailer and not need a class A? Something about that doesn't sound right.


No you do need a CDL A the trailer is over 10,000. A truck with 26,001 gvw with a 10,000 gvw trailer no CDL A just an CDL B.Alot of guy's in my area were buying F550 than towing 7000lb trailers they all found out the hard way that they needed a CDL B over combined weight of truck and trailer 26,001 DMV cops love that combination.


----------



## cretebaby

fireside;1525985 said:


> .Alot of guy's in my area were buying F550 than towing 7000lb trailers they all found out the hard way that they needed a CDL B over combined weight of truck and trailer 26,001 .


Wrong.

No CDL neded for that combo.

Trailer is under 10k. So no "A" needed.

Truck is under 26k. So no "B" needed.


----------



## alldayrj

So my 25500 dump can tow my 9950 trailer with a regular drivers license in NYS?


----------



## cretebaby

Ehh who cares, DLs are for nerds.


----------



## basher

Remember every officer interprets the law differently, right or wrong don't argue with him it will only make it worse. If you think the officer mis-interpreted the law wait to argue until you have a judge to moderate.


----------



## fireside

cretebaby;1526080 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> No CDL neded for that combo.
> 
> Trailer is under 10k. So no "A" needed.
> 
> Truck is under 26k. So no "B" needed.


wrong its combined GVWR of trailer and truck added together is over 26001 cdl needed in my state. Fines is 1250 dollars saw the tickets with my own eyes. The fine is for driving a comm truck without proper DL.


----------



## BuffaloJoe

fireside;1526206 said:


> wrong its combined GVWR of trailer and truck added together is over 26001 cdl needed in my state. Fines is 1250 dollars saw the tickets with my own eyes. The fine is for driving a comm truck without proper DL.


Check Post 30. .. Crete is right (in NY anyway)

The Law only mentions needing a CDL with a trailer over 10k if the truck is under 26k but the combo is over 26k. It says nothing about being over 26k with a trailer under 10k.

It wouldn't surprise me if you got a ticket for this. No one including the police seem to know all the rules.They just want you to pay up payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## basher

Any commercial operation that has trucks on the road should have a copy of these (or something comparable) if only on the fleet manager's desk.

They provide UNDERSTANDABLE interpretations of the rules.

http://www.jjkeller.com/webapp/wcs/...er's-Guide-To-The-FMCSRs_10151_-1_10551_59805

http://www.jjkeller.com/webapp/wcs/...ety-Regulations-Handbook_10151_-1_10551_59819


----------



## tuney443

BuffaloJoe;1526240 said:


> Check Post 30. .. Crete is right (in NY anyway)
> 
> The Law only mentions needing a CDL with a trailer over 10k if the truck is under 26k but the combo is over 26k. It says nothing about being over 26k with a trailer under 10k.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if you got a ticket for this. No one including the police seem to know all the rules.They just want you to payuppayup


Yes,Crete is right,he has to be! I taught him almost everything he knows about DOT,FMCSA,CDL's,NY fishing licensing,etc.:laughing:.VERY true about interpretation of all the regs out there.I'm of the belief that if you're almost at the point regarding your ''next'' higher weight classification,why not just get your Class A or B and be done with it?Not really that big of a deal and then you don't have to worry about the Barney Fifes out there.Also,would make it easier to pull the trigger if and or when you need to go to a bigger,heavier combo.


----------



## cretebaby

fireside;1526206 said:


> wrong its combined GVWR of trailer and truck added together is over 26001 cdl needed in my state. .


You are a sucker if you paid that fine.


----------



## 2COR517

These are great threads.....


----------



## Snow Commandor

South Seneca;1523630 said:


> The cops around here will take which ever weight is lowest as the weight limit of the truck. So if the sticker GVWR is 12,500 lbs, and to save money we register the truck at 9500 then that's all it can weigh loaded.
> I think whatever the weight on the hitch turns out to be, does count in the loaded weight of the truck. We've all seen trucks go up the road with way too much tongue weight on the trailer causing the truck to squat in the back end. I've never seen the cops disconnect the trailer before weighing the truck.


Around here in NJ county cops are notorious for pulling a fast one on us with the weight. What they do is weigh our truck and trailer entirely against the truck's GVWR. This practice is tolltaly bullsht cause what they're supposed to do is weigh just the truck with trailer attatched so the tungue weight it part of the the equation. By this standard everyone with a loaded truck, pulling a trailer is overweight. U won't ever get them to weigh the truck sepperately from the trailer. Only the trailer's tungue weight should count against the truck's GVWR!


----------



## Snow Commandor

cretebaby;1526528 said:


> You are a sucker if you paid that fine.


Everyone around here is a sucker cause they just take a plea bargain & pay the fine without contesting the statute. That's why the county cops buy me get away with there bullsht loophole all the time. If I ever got weighted with my trailer, I know I would have my day in court!


----------



## tuney443

Snow Commandor;1526771 said:


> Around here in NJ county cops are notorious for pulling a fast one on us with the weight. What they do is weigh our truck and trailer entirely against the truck's GVWR. This practice is tolltaly bullsht cause what they're supposed to do is weigh just the truck with trailer attatched so the tungue weight it part of the the equation. By this standard everyone with a loaded truck, pulling a trailer is overweight. U won't ever get them to weigh the truck sepperately from the trailer. Only the trailer's tungue weight should count against the truck's GVWR!


That is total BS! Why haven't you or anyone else complained?I'll try my best to certainly stay out of NJ for sure.


----------



## cretebaby

tuney443;1526423 said:


> Yes,Crete is right,he has to be! I taught him almost everything he knows about DOT,FMCSA,CDL's,NY fishing licensing,etc.:laughing:.VERY true about interpretation of all the regs out there.I'm of the belief that if you're almost at the point regarding your ''next'' higher weight classification,why not just get your Class A or B and be done with it?Not really that big of a deal and then you don't have to worry about the Barney Fifes out there.Also,would make it easier to pull the trigger if and or when you need to go to a bigger,heavier combo.


Do you have a hazmat endorsement?


----------



## tuney443

cretebaby;1527198 said:


> Do you have a hazmat endorsement?


Same old Crete. Hazmat endorsement for the BS sometimes found here or for the environment?Never mind,point well taken.:waving:


----------



## cretebaby

:salute:

llllllllllllllll


----------



## TJSNOW

cretebaby;1527198 said:


> Do you have a hazmat endorsement?


Hazmat endorsement???????.......Is that the same as a air brake endorsement????.....:waving:.......


----------



## cretebaby

Ummmmm...........Yuuuuuuuuuuup just like it. :laughing:


----------



## White Gardens

cmo18;1522338 said:


> This is disappointing because the truck can easily haul 4-5tons no problem without even flexing. No point in purchasing a 1 ton to haul heavy I guess, only upside is hauling mulch or grass clippings


Can't believe you didn't do your homework before buying that truck.

If hauling weight is an issue, then sell it off and step up to an F-450, or 550 and haul as much as you legally can.

.......


----------



## rmergy

cmo18 said:


> I just bought a 1 ton truck and am curious to what I'm legally allowed to haul with it?
> 
> The reason I ask is because i was leaving our local pit and saw a 1 ton pulled over and up on scales. It has a load of crushed stone but it didnt look over weight.
> 
> I can fit almost 6 ton in our dump bed of fill, but dont know what I'm allowed to carry.
> 
> I'm also considering going to pick up my own salt this year out of the mine with the 1 ton and a dump trailer but will be passing 2 scales on the highway. Do you stop at the scales?
> 
> If I can fit 5 yard in the dump bed, and 5 yards in the trailer, thats 10 ton=22000lbs


I am a retired Truck Driver with over 20 years on the road. Ask your self, how can a one ton truck be pulling a large travel trailer with 2 axles (7, 000 lb axles) and be legal? answer is GCWR (Gross Combined Weight Ratio) your truck can not be over the 12, 500 and the axles can not be over there rated weight, the trailer must also be within it's rated weight limits and the combined weight of the truck and the trailer can not exceed the GCWR as is on the tag on your door.


----------



## leolkfrm

if you have dot numbers on the side, you will need to pull into inspection stations


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rmergy said:


> I am a retired Truck Driver with over 20 years on the road. Ask your self, how can a one ton truck be pulling a large travel trailer with 2 axles (7, 000 lb axles) and be legal? answer is GCWR (Gross Combined Weight Ratio) your truck can not be over the 12, 500 and the axles can not be over there rated weight, the trailer must also be within it's rated weight limits and the combined weight of the truck and the trailer can not exceed the GCWR as is on the tag on your door.


You sure about that Clark?

What if said 1 ton has a 14K GVWR?

I looked at the sticker on my '14 RAM...no such thing as a GCWR on it. I can check more if you'd like, but I'm 99.9% sure the only thing you find on the door sticker is FAWR, RAWR, GVWR. And miscellaneous tyre info.


----------



## fireside

rmergy said:


> I am a retired Truck Driver with over 20 years on the road. Ask your self, how can a one ton truck be pulling a large travel trailer with 2 axles (7, 000 lb axles) and be legal? answer is GCWR (Gross Combined Weight Ratio) your truck can not be over the 12, 500 and the axles can not be over there rated weight, the trailer must also be within it's rated weight limits and the combined weight of the truck and the trailer can not exceed the GCWR as is on the tag on your door.


All that information is in the book that comes with the truck. GCWR it total dependent on motor,transmission,axles and rear end gearing. My 3500 Chevy is 13,200 andbmax bumper trailer towing of 13,432


----------



## Randall Ave

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sure about that Clark?
> 
> What if said 1 ton has a 14K GVWR?
> 
> I looked at the sticker on my '14 RAM...no such thing as a GCWR on it. I can check more if you'd like, but I'm 99.9% sure the only thing you find on the door sticker is FAWR, RAWR, GVWR. And miscellaneous tyre info.


I've never seen that on a door jam. You would probably have to go to the company body builder site for that information.


----------



## Mr.Markus

My upfitters put their own sticker on after the body build. I thought it was a requirment on the chassis cabs, as they are unfinished.


----------



## Randall Ave

The factory sticker is there, but I have never seen a combined gross vehicle weight classification.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> The factory sticker is there, but I have never seen a combined gross vehicle weight classification.


Because they're not there???


----------



## wishfull

I run into an instance a few year ago concerning cab and chassis units. In Canada it is or was the responsibility of the upfitter to place the final weight stickers on the trucks because the mfg. co. has no idea what may be added or deleted during the final build. I owned a 3500 Ram with dump box and NO you can not haul very much weight. I replaced it with a Ram 5500. When I licensed my 18 wheelers they had to be licensed as a unit and were subject to CGVWR. It don't matter didley squat to a cop if you are over on your axle weight on one wheel and under on your licensed mass though. It's still ticket time. They complicate the whole shebang just so they can fill the government coffers and justify their jobs. They very seldom understand their own rules.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

rmergy said:


> I am a retired Truck Driver with over 20 years on the road. Ask your self, how can a one ton truck be pulling a large travel trailer with 2 axles (7, 000 lb axles) and be legal? answer is GCWR (Gross Combined Weight Ratio) your truck can not be over the 12, 500 and the axles can not be over there rated weight, the trailer must also be within it's rated weight limits and the combined weight of the truck and the trailer can not exceed the GCWR as is on the tag on your door.


So the general consensus is you're wrong. Maybe you could post up a pic of that sticker with the GCWR that you claim is present?

And since a RAM 3500 DRW has a GVWR of 14K, the rest of your post is suspect as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Markus


wishfull said:


> I run into an instance a few year ago concerning cab and chassis units. In Canada it is or was the responsibility of the upfitter to place the final weight stickers on the trucks because the mfg. co. has no idea what may be added or deleted during the final build. I owned a 3500 Ram with dump box and NO you can not haul very much weight. I replaced it with a Ram 5500. When I licensed my 18 wheelers they had to be licensed as a unit and were subject to CGVWR. It don't matter didley squat to a cop if you are over on your axle weight on one wheel and under on your licensed mass though. It's still ticket time. They complicate the whole shebang just so they can fill the government coffers and justify their jobs. They very seldom understand their own rules.


----------



## F250/XLS

Ford 2016 chart


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Markus
> View attachment 177940
> View attachment 177941


But...but....but that sticker is supposed to have a GCVWR on it? They all do.

I thought everyone knew that?


----------



## Mr.Markus

How would they know what the configuration of your trailer was going to be????


----------



## John_DeereGreen

F250/XLS said:


> View attachment 178436
> 
> Ford 2016 chart


Ford's chart says that. But where does it say those maximum numbers anywhere on the truck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> How would they know what the configuration of your trailer was going to be????


That's why it isn't on the door jamb sticker, despite the guy with 20 years of trucking experience post.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's why it isn't on the door jamb sticker, despite the guy with 20 years of trucking experience post.


----------



## F250/XLS

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ford's chart says that. But where does it say those maximum numbers anywhere on the truck?


It doesn't ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

F250/XLS said:


> It doesn't ?


It does?


----------



## FOMOCOMAN

clark lawn said:


> No it wont. Most hitches aren't even rated for that kind of weight.


You can exceed your axle weight by your tongue weight. It gets really f..d up. If you are at your legal weight on your rear axle and add tongue weight. You'll be over


----------



## NYH1

I always wondered why Dodge/Ram (or the others) didn't put the CCWR or max towing capacity on the door stickers. They know what it is, it's on their body builder sites. Since it's not on the truck, how would DOT determine if you were over your CCWR or max towing capacity? Or could they?

NYH1.


----------



## FOMOCOMAN

NYH1 said:


> I always wondered why Dodge/Ram (or the others) didn't put the CCWR or max towing capacity on the door stickers. They know what it is, it's on their body builder sites. Since it's not on the truck, how would DOT determine if you were over your CCWR or max towing capacity? Or could they?
> 
> NYH1.


Basically it's a money grab. Depending on the cop and how he reads the regs, that's the fine that is written. I've been written up for my plow. The lights were positioned above the legal height.


----------

